# Sexy CigarFest Girls



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. RG to you for the eye candy!


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Love that AJ booth!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you kind sir


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Laynard said:


> Love that AJ booth!


Yeah, nice rolling table he's got there... although I bet it gets a little shaky when he heads toward it with the chaveta.


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

Very nice, but why aren't they smoking?


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Yeah, nice rolling table he's got there... although I bet it gets a little shaky when he heads toward it with the chaveta.


Thanks for making me laugh out loud at work. can't you see I am trying to look like I am busy working!?!?



scrouds said:


> Very nice, but why aren't they smoking?


Oh they are smoking... just not cigars


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

AuTechCoM said:


> Thank you kind sir


Agreed


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the joy Eric! :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like a great time thanks for sharing!


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

That's it. I'm going next year.


----------



## ChiGars (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh, they all look very knowledgeable about cigars. Just like I tell my wife are the girls about golf on the Golf Channel. :smile: T.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd rather smoke a cigar with my wife sitting on my lap :wink: Looks like you had fun though.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'd rather smoke a cigar with my wife sitting on my lap :wink: Looks like you had fun though.


Amen to that brother!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

TCBSmokes said:


> Oh, they all look very knowledgeable about cigars. Just like I tell my wife are the girls about golf on the Golf Channel. :smile: T.


+1 to this 
Holly Sonders is the foremost authority on golf tips and instruction


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

@WNYTony. lol. To be fair, I was gonna add that she is one who does actually know golf. She was a collegiate player, too. T.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh yes - I know. Wish she was still playing, I'd definitely go to more LPGA events.
She actually does have a great swing and I'd love to follow her thru a round. The eye candy is just a bonus.
I was agreeing with you brother, tell my wife the very same thing - especially when she found the Golf Digest with Holly on the cover.


----------



## LegoMaximus (May 8, 2014)

oh man i was there that was a good festival good cigars.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have to wonder if Kimberly Casarez was there??


----------



## DaWhyte86 (Jan 28, 2014)

Nothing nicer than picking up some sticks and being able to sight see as well!


----------

